# Radioamatierisms >  BNC savienojums 5 GHz diapazonam

## ddff

Nezinu, cik ljoti attiecas uz radioamatierismu, bet ceru, ka kaads augstfrekvences meistars viesiis skaidriibu. 

Man ir routeris no D-Link ar 2 nenonjemaam antenaam, kuru man nepiecieshams ielikt statnee. Ir ideja izmantot vienas antenas vadinju, lai pie taa pievienotu ligzdu, ko ieskruuveet statnes priekshas panelii (TNC, vai BNC, vai sazin veel ko) un ar kadu 3...5m kabeli pievienot aareejo 5 GHz antenu. Pati antena jau ir - Cisco ANT5160V-R (6 dB, 360 x 17'). Tai uzstaadiits RP-TNC savienojums aptuveni metru garaa vadaa.
Par cik 1m ir vienalga par iisu, tad varbuut ir jeega mainiit konektorus uz vienaadiem, piemeeram BNC, kas ir gana populaari un man skiet eertaaki.
Ir dzirdeets viedoklis, ka BNC nestraadajot uz tik augstaam freq., bet nezinu ar ko tas pamatots.

ddff

----------


## karloslv

Neesmu meistars, bet es noteikti neliktu lētu BNC konektoru. Un par kabeli arī labi padomātu.

Pamatojums tak vienkāršs, TNC daudz drošāk noslēdz ārējā apvalka savienojumu. Tak jau pie simtiem MHz katrs pikofarads ir svarīgs. Vairākās vietās atradu, ka BNC teorētiski ir līdz 11 GHz, bet praktiski ražotāji saka 4 GHz. Piemēram, te: http://www.santron.com/BNC-and-TNC-Connectors.cfm

----------


## zulu

neesu gan augtfekvences meistars bet radio amatieris! bnc der līdz 50-100Mhz .un vispār bnc arī ir ar dažādiem dielektriķiem iekšā
73!

----------


## ddff

Oo, shis jau drusku putekljains  :: 
Beigaas risinaajums bija TNC, un bez kabelja tieshi pie antenas Mikrotik AP.

ddff

----------


## Obsis

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coaxial_cable atrodama formula robežfrekvences aprēķināšanai. Manuprāt 5 Gigi ir vismaz 10 kārt vairāk kā TE11 modā koaksiālis ir spējīgs. Nekad neesmu dzird\ejis, ka ar to varētu iesākt ko niknaku par 1 GHz, jeb ar speckabeļiem 2...3 GHz. Bet vari pats pārrēķināt. Matemātiku neizspēkosi.
SI vienībās Excel pieraxtā f=c/[(Pi()(D+d)/2]/sqrt(mjurel*epsilonrel).

----------


## ddff

Nebiju par to pat aizdomaajies, bet eksistee tak sakaru aparatuura 5GHz diapazonaa- vai tad tur lieto tikai "cietos" fiidera tipa kabeljus?

ddff, nav speeciigs RF jomaa (lai gan vajadzeetu buut)

----------


## zulu

jā diemžēl ! atminos kad demontēja NMT nu jau gandrīz 20 gadi pagājis. tad jau tie nelikvīdu kabeļi bija ar gaisa dielektriķi.diametrs tiem aptuveni 25mm bija.man siekalas toreiz tā tecēja...

----------

